# [SOLVED] Canon MP600 and Win 7 x64 Not recognised



## Beach Hound (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey folks,

New to the forum. Did a search or two and didn't see what I was after so I ask.

I have a brand new HP Pavilion that just replaced my old XP box. Love it ray:but....It won't recognize the Canon MP600 I have via usb (note, that works just fine with my XP). I went to Canon and downloaded the driver. Installed and it saw the printer....printed ..and on reboot ..wouldn't start Windows....System Restore.:upset: Trying to prove that the definition of stupidity is trying the same thing over and expecting a different result...I did the same thing (my Polish side I guess). :sigh:This time it went through the install and wont recognize the device. did some searching and found references to ornamented .inf files...that looks fine on these from Canon. Tried to update the driver for the "unknown device" manually, but the OS says the driver contains no 64 bit information..funny..it's there in the inf?:4-dontkno Then after searching a few more forums I tried editing the INF to change the name adding in inkjet and removing printer (that was a pain as you need to do it as the install is trying to install and erase the temp files). Still no joy.:sigh:

Anyone else fight through this one? Or does anyone have a driver that works???lol

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Canon MP600 and Win 7 x64 Not recognised*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here for driver and software for printer:
http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010396.asp

Install in this order: 6, 7, 1-4

Installation instructions:

1. plug in printer and turn it on (do not connect USB cable)
2. install driver and software in the order above
3. connect the USB cable when asked to
4. after installation completes, restart computer 
5. install the rest of the softwares for it, restart computer
6. your done


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Canon MP600 and Win 7 x64 Not recognised*

I have a MP600r but install should be the same.
I installed without any problems at all.
Try this method (similar to Riskone's advice)
1. plug in printer and turn it on 
2. use the install disk that came with the printer to install the drivers and software,Ignore ALL warnings about compatibility and force it to install.
It should install without problems.
Go to windows update and update drivers from there (they work) not from the Canon Site


----------



## Beach Hound (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Canon MP600 and Win 7 x64 Not recognised*

_A quick thanks to all who helped. I was finally successful.:beerchug::beerchug::jackson:..not to mention a bit embarrassed...seems to have been a bad USB port.:upset: You would think I would have tried that wouldn't you..um...oh well. Thanks again_


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted.


----------

